# Info on old Jamis bikes



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

I saw this steel 80's vintage Jamis bike in a classified ad and I was wondering how are these bikes? Is it worth spending $ 100.00 for it? The person did not list any components so it's hard to say. Is it worth it? Here is the link:

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/bik/58028470.html

Thanks


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

No info?



Pigtire said:


> I saw this steel 80's vintage Jamis bike in a classified ad and I was wondering how are these bikes? Is it worth spending $ 100.00 for it? The person did not list any components so it's hard to say. Is it worth it? Here is the link:
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/bik/58028470.html
> 
> Thanks


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

I've got an 86 Dakota. Rollercams front and back with big honker moto levers, came with Stag head Deore derailleurs. The geometry is way long, the frame is heavy (but bombproof), and the steerer is bmx size, not standard 1". 

I've grown attached to it over the years, but I'm not sure I'd buy another one.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

wooglin said:


> I've got an 86 Dakota. Rollercams front and back with big honker moto levers, came with Stag head Deore derailleurs. The geometry is way long, the frame is heavy (but bombproof), and the steerer is bmx size, not standard 1".
> 
> I've grown attached to it over the years, but I'm not sure I'd buy another one.


I had the one just after that, when ubrakes on the bottom of the chainstay became all the rage. Good lord, who's idea was it to put a brake just in the right place to catch all the mud? That thing weighed a TON but it was fun until it met it's fate w/ a garage door...


----------



## LeiniesRed (May 24, 2006)

*Jamis Diablo*

Here is an image of a Jamis Diablo. I just paid $50 for it and rode it tonight. The ladies seat, rear tire, and chain are not original. I think the rest of the darn thing is. Even the front tire is the original Jamis. The yellow neoprene donuts are missing from the stock grips. It came stock with the cheap bottle cage too.


















This unit is a 1987 I think. It is identical in every respect, (except seat and rear tire) to the bike I rode in college. This was my first mountain bike.

It is all shimano exage (very plasticy) stuff, but it works just fine. The bike has a very relaxed steering angle, short top tube, and really wide bars. It is slow to steer, but smoooooth. The bike is also quite low to the ground. I remember why I had a bash ring on it now.

I've been looking for one of these for a year now. Sentimental reasons only. I'm sure it isn't a collector's bike, but it evokes strong memories of bike adventures in college. I out-ran a lot of campus police on this bike. 

I used to break a rear axle about once a week in college. All warrantied at the authorized dealer. He finally upgraded me to a chromo axle shaft that never broke. He couldn't understand how a guy my size (5'7" 145#) could break axles so easily. I would just shrug, "I guess I was cowboyin' it a little more than I should." (Yeah jumping off loading docks and down stairs will do that, but hey does he really need to know all that for a warranty claim?)

Anyway, it is just a bike that makes me SMILE when I ride it. I think I'll ride it the 25 miles to work/back tomorrow.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Jamis was, as they are now. A solid second tier line. They don't claim to be the lightest, or the sexiest (well, new Xenith full carbons are exempt from that statement!) but they make great bikes, at a great price. If it's a base level bike, it's the same as buying a 20 year old Trek 800, it was cheap then, cheaper now as it's old and used. If it's a nicer bike in the line, say, a Dragon, Dakota, something like that, it's a sweet pick up!


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

I have an '85 Jamis Dakar that i will have to post pictures for y'all to see...

Roller cams, hite rite, suntour & shimano biopace


----------

